# need to find vet that prescribes mibolerone cheque drops



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi i have a female labrador i would like to prevent her heat cycle with mibolerone but have been calling around and cannot find a vet that will prescribe it. I know it isnt manufactored anymore but compounding pharmacies like roadrunner still make it. Anyone know where i can find a vet that does prescribe this?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you really need to suppress her heat cycle? Can't you just keep her away from males? Jerking her hormones around like that isn't especially healthy.

They don't have that product in the U.S. anyway so I'm not sure where to find it. There's probably a reason that vets don't want to prescribe it.


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

well they are still readily available here in the united states by compounding pharmacies. im just having trouble finding a vet who prescribes them.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Spaying not an option to stop her heat cycles? I agree that it cant be healthy to mess with her hormones like that.


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

mibolerone is a a fantastic compound for estrus suppression even though theres potential of side effects. Please someone help me find a vet who prescribes these instead of the warnings. i already know those things and the mibolerone is still the best option if you want to prevent heat cycle and breed in the future.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

eckstg said:


> mibolerone is a a fantastic compound for estrus suppression even though theres potential of side effects. Please someone help me find a vet who prescribes these instead of the warnings. i already know those things and the mibolerone is still the best option if you want to prevent heat cycle and breed in the future.


no one here is going to be able to help you. Don't you think there is a reson you can't find a vet?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Why on earth would anyone here be able to find you a vet who prescribes it?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

eckstg said:


> mibolerone is still the best option if you want to prevent heat cycle and breed in the future.


 You haven't answered WHY you want to prevent her heat cycle. There's really no point in dogs (cats, yes. But their cycles are very different). The best option to prevent pregnancy and still breed in the future is _keeping her away from males while she's in heat_. It's really not hard.


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Willowy said:


> You haven't answered WHY you want to prevent her heat cycle. There's really no point in dogs (cats, yes. But their cycles are very different). The best option to prevent pregnancy and still breed in the future is _keeping her away from males while she's in heat_. It's really not hard.


where is the like button on this forum!


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

id rather not have to seclude her from her male companions when i can simply give her the drops.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

So you'd rather give her something potentially dangerous than keep her away from males every once in a while? 

You know, spaying would be even easier than trying to hunt down a drug no one wants to sell.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I have an unaltered female.

I would rather seclude her from her 'male companions' for a few weeks a couple of times a year rather than giver her 'drops' that will affect her hormones and possibly harm her.
I don't know about you, but I don't want any of these side effects, especially if I plan on breeding the dog later (Which I don't because I am not a responsible breeder, just a responsible pet owner) :

Increase clitoral size (treatable with medication)- so you have to give a medication to counteract a side effect of a medication. Fantastic!
Mounting other dogs - risks irritating the other dogs and causing a fight which would mean you would have to keep them separated anyway.
Vaginal discharge - Sounds messy.
Reproductive tract lesions - Bad thing if you want to breed said dog later.
Increase in oily skin and body odor - that cant be comfortable for the dog, being oily all the time. 
Urinary incontinence - Once again, sounds messy.
Altered/suppressed liver function - Definitely not something I would consider risking if it was for the convenience of not having to 'seclude' my dog from other dogs.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Willowy said:


> _keeping her away from males while she's in heat_. *It's really not hard.*


Is this a new development or just special for this OP?


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Sounds like the OP is just lazy...wants her CAKE (unaltered female but not have to pay attention during heat cycle) AND EAT IT TOO (have puppies for no apparent reason than to have them).


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

still need mibolerone despite these common answers that have been of no help and from people with no experience of use with it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, it looks like this is the wrong place for you, then. We're good at handing out opinions, not drugs.


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

youdont have the powerto legally hand out anything. im looking for a vet not a pet owner


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Again, it looks like you're in the wrong place. We don't have vets running around here handing out free advice willy-nilly, let alone prescribing drugs to complete strangers on the Internet.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Perhaps I'm blind, but I didn't see where you listed your location. Even if we knew how to help you we couldn't because a vet is not going to prescribe anything without seeing the pet/owner first. And I doubt very many people would be willing to travel across the country just to get med from a vet willing to prescribe it.

What reasoning did your vet give you for not wanting to prescribe the med?


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

my current vet i just used once for the 3 week shots on my puppies only said he never heard of it and he only advises to keep them away from male dogs while on heat. im just gonna use this vet for the shots needed but wouldnt recommend them over any other average vet which is get u in and out as quick as possible and collect your cash and only push the products they currently have on hand


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

i live in alabama but would be willing to travel to surrounding states because i believe it would be worth it
i live in north alabama next to the tennessee line


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Out of curiosity what shots did you have done at 3 weeks?

Anyways back to your question. If you're going to be breeding dogs then it would be in your best interest to find a vet that you can see eye to eye on, or at least agree with. The best way to find a vet that understands breeding issues is to ask your mentor or other fellow breeders who they do/don't recomend. You could also try a repro vet to get the meds you want, but that's not very economical in the long run it you ever have any issues beyond trying to get/keep your girl pregnant. Do you show, work, or trial your dogs?


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Due to its toxicity and use as a steroid, I really don't think you'll find a vet that will prescribe it.

Also, its use is not indicated in dogs that will be bred in the future.


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

animalcraker said:


> Out of curiosity what shots did you have done at 3 weeks?
> 
> Anyways back to your question. If you're going to be breeding dogs then it would be in your best interest to find a vet that you can see eye to eye on, or at least agree with. The best way to find a vet that understands breeding issues is to ask your mentor or other fellow breeders who they do/don't recomend. You could also try a repro vet to get the meds you want, but that's not very economical in the long run it you ever have any issues beyond trying to get/keep your girl pregnant. Do you show, work, or trial your dogs?


Not shots at 3 weeks the shots you get every 3-4 weeks up tp 12-16 weeks old. I can get my vets receipt later and spell and list the vaccinations. (its in my car at moment and i just worked a 12 and dont feel like messing with listing those diseases the shots suppose to prevent at moment since id have to look close at it to spell them correctly). i think it may also be called the 7 in 1 shot? not sure thats the same one though. my local feed store sells the 7 in 1 for $6 and the shot my vet gave costed me $26. In your opinions buying those shots yourself as good as what the vet gives?

i got my lab on memorial day and she was born on april 8th so she was like 7 weeks when i got her. i also got a mix that suppose to great dane and terrier. he has a beautiful coat and so cute. i think he is to small to be a dane but wont eally know i guess until around 5 =6 months by looking at the average dane weight height growth charts. dont care anymore now though since i grown so fond of him.

What is a repo vet?

No i dont show them or work themand not sure what trial is so im almost positive no there.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

eckstg said:


> Not shots at 3 weeks the shots you get every 3-4 weeks up tp 12-16 weeks old. I can get my vets receipt later and spell and list the vaccinations. (its in my car at moment and i just worked a 12 and dont feel like messing with listing those diseases the shots suppose to prevent at moment since id have to look close at it to spell them correctly). i think it may also be called the 7 in 1 shot? not sure thats the same one though. my local feed store sells the 7 in 1 for $6 and the shot my vet gave costed me $26. In your opinions buying those shots yourself as good as what the vet gives?
> 
> i got my lab on memorial day and she was born on april 8th so she was like 7 weeks when i got her. i also got a mix that suppose to great dane and terrier. he has a beautiful coat and so cute. i think he is to small to be a dane but wont eally know i guess until around 5 =6 months by looking at the average dane weight height growth charts. dont care anymore now though since i grown so fond of him.
> 
> ...


If you don't know what a repro vet is and don't show or work them or do sports, spaying would be the best option


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I cant help with a vet, Im afraid, but I do know a breeder that used them and regretted it because her prevous "easy breeder" bitch suddenly could not reproduce without artifical means(surgical AI), needed C sections and produced tiny litters or no litters therafter, she ended up spending thousands upon thousands of dollers to produce only 2 puppies(or none on the other attempted cases), now while this is only 1 experience I know of personally, it is probably not that uncommon if vets are refusing to prescribe it.


----------



## eckstg (Jun 22, 2012)

guess ill have to find out cause luckily or maybe unluckily i got a response from a local vet willing to give me the rx for the second heat cycle but not the first. For the stuff to have been available for so many years and still from what i read nothing works as well as it does im thinking it was the scare of the few rare occasions like the one you mentioned above that caused it to not sell enough for it to be profitable for upjohn to continue producing it. I hear it works great and like with any drugs has small potential but does have side effects in rare cases.


----------



## robbv (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey bud,,,,UG 
Careful you can't live without a liver...


----------



## Mieya (Jun 22, 2012)

If it was a "small potential" for side effects and it was so wonderful I'm pretty sure they'd still be making it... It's just money in their pocket after all. Even ignoring the fact that you had to search for a vet to give it to you, you're risking your dogs life for reasons I can't begin to comprehend, just spay her or nueter the boy. You wouldn't be doing the world any favors by squirting out a new litter of mutts.


----------

